# do. while/ for  /while. umwandeln ?



## Brokk (18. Nov 2006)

HI 


man kan die obengenannten schleifen ja auch umwandeln ....  


ich habe hier zwei dieser bei denen ich einfach nicht weiß wie das gehen soll ?

1).  



```
public static void main ( String [] args  ){

int zahl = 0 ;
do {

System.out.println("Bitte ZAhl >= 0 eingeben");

zahl = AdvancedIO.readInt();


}while (zahl<0);


}
}
```


diese soll nun in  while und for umgewandelt werden




hab das mal versucht (für while) doch irgentwie geht das nicht ?


```
int zahl = 0;

while ( zahl<0) {

System.out.println("Bitte ZAhl >= 0 eingeben");

zahl = AdvancedIO.readInt();

}
```



2) 


```
double eingabe = AdvancedIO.readDouble();
double epsilon = 1.0e-10;

while ( eingabe> epsilon) { 

eingabe = eingabe/2.0;


}
```

für do ... while habe ichs hinbekommen doch als for weiß ich nicht wie und wo ich anfangen soll 








thx  4 hlp  

cu brokk


----------



## Beni (18. Nov 2006)

do-while läuft erst einmal durch, und testet dann die Bedingung. While und For hingegen testen zuerst die Bedingung, und laufen dann evtl. durch.

Für while: muss die Bedingung schon beim start erfüllt sein, z.b. indem du "zahl" mit -1 initialisierst.

For hat einen Syntax "for( "start"; "Bedingung"; "Aktion" ){ weitere Aktionen }"
Jetzt musst du nur "start", "Bedingung" und "Aktion" durch was passendes ersetzen.


----------

